# Issues building world



## Webhostbudd (Jan 5, 2013)

My buildworld is current stuck with the following error: http://sprunge.us/YVUQ
Just for reference: make.conf src.conf buildflags.conf
I'm not really sure what to change


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jan 5, 2013)

These settings would normally be correct for what you are trying to do, except you neglected to place the "*yes*" (you need to correct all your other entries in src.confas well:

```
WITH_CLANG= yes
WITH_CLANG_EXTRAS= yes
WITH_CLANG_IS_CC= yes
WITHOUT_GCC= yes
```

But you have this in buildflags:

```
CC=/usr/local/bin/gcc47
CXX=/usr/local/bin/g++47
CPP=/usr/local/bin/cpp47

USE_DISTCC
USE_CCACHE
USE_CCACHE_CPP2

/usr/src | /usr/src/* {
	THREADS=10
	NO_CLEAN
}

/usr/ports/*{
	# Clustering
	FORCE_MAKE_JOBS
```
What the hell? This means you are trying to buildworld with gcc47 - can't be done. Plus syntax for use with ccache is different - correct it:

```
USE_DISTCC
USE_CCACHE

/usr/src | /usr/src/* {
        CC=     clang
        CXX=    clang++
        CPP=    clang-cpp
# ccache-cpp is only needed for clang - so enable it only for world, not needed for ports
	USE_CCACHE_CPP2
	THREADS=10
	NO_CLEAN
}

/usr/ports/*{
	BUILDFLAGS_GCC=         4.7+
##	Willnot call ccache when placed this way:
##	CC=/usr/local/bin/gcc47
## 	CXX=/usr/local/bin/g++47
## 	CPP=/usr/local/bin/cpp47
	FORCE_MAKE_JOBS
```

This will give you a clang based world, based on what you have specified in /etc/src.conf. Should buildworld break again, first disable THREADS, if it happens again, disable ccache and re-start buildworld each time. clang works but still has occasional glitches with threads and ccache

What is the version you are building?


----------

